# Digicrafts Photo Gallery for iPhone/iPad/Android



## tsangwailam (Nov 4, 2010)

[img width=6'' height=342]http://digicrafts.com.hk/components/assets/product/lrproduct/LRHTML5PhotoGallery/description.jpg[/img]

HTML5/CSS3 Photo Gallery is a plug-ins for Adobe Lightroom which allow making instant gallery which cand view on modern desktop and mobile browser. No plugins is needed. Now photographers can make photo gallery which can view on billion of mobile device. With extremely "easy-to-use" interface, just a few click from the interface to create the portfolio instantly. 

Launch Live Demo (You can click the link about in iPhone/iPad/Android phone to test the auto layout function)


*Seamless Suport for mobile browser*
Photo Gallery is optimize to work with mobile browser in iOS device such as iPhone and iPad and Android devices. Also work will modern desktop browser such as Firefox, Chrome, IE8. No plugins needed.


*Auto layout detection for mobile device*
Photo Gallery support auto layout for iOS and Android device. The layout wil adjust when device orientation changed. The layout is optimzied for mobile screen resolution and touch control.


*3D Slide Show*
The gallery included slide show feature which allow the automatic slide show with 3D transition effect* such as 3D cube /3D swap transition. (* 3D transition only work on Safari browser in desktop, iPhone or iPad. Only 2D effect supported on other browsers.)


*Muti-Touch Zoom *
Photo Gallery build in feature to enlarge your image. Support muti-touch gesture zoom in IOS devices.


*Support Deep Link*
Build in deep link feature allows direct url to each photo. Increase user experience. And easy for distribution.

*Social Feature* 
Photo Gallery build in support social feature. You can share your photo gallery in Facebook and Twitter.

Visit Product Page for more information.


----------

